# Que son fuentes seguras de información?



## Elvic (Nov 15, 2009)

saludos

he decido  crear este tema para saber su opinión al respecto, sobre el siguiente tema

que son las fuentes seguras de información?  y esto es lo que  propongo o pregunto

una fuente "segura" que es para ustedes;
por ejemplo el foro es una fuente de información, pero que tanto se centran en las bases matemáticas, éticas, responsabilidad. no se cualquier adjetivo o sinónimo de  confiabilidad ( comprobables)

no estoy en encontrar de los foros (porque me han ayudado bastante) ni de enlaces a wikipedia;  pero creo que como electrónicos alguna ves no hemos cuestionado cosa como estas ¿que tanto es verdad de lo que veo en Internet o web como quieran llamarle...? sobre  temas específicos; no acerca de cosas triviales por ejemplo  ¿como conectar un led?. que significa automatizacion ? etc....

en fin  el asunto es... es bueno confiar en "toda al información" disponible en Internet o  debemos siempre ponerla en duda. aunque sea wikipedia jeje


----------



## electrodan (Nov 15, 2009)

Fuente segura no se, pero fuente fiable sí.
En cuanto a que es una y que no, generalmente no es difícil determinarlo. Si hablamos de  fuentes fiable, creo que debería hacer una distinción entre dos tipos de fuentes: la fuente primaria, a la cual si se le puede determinar este criterio de calidad, y las fuentes secundarias, a las que no se las puede clasificar por fiabilidad, puesto que siempre deben de incluir una cita al trabajo original.
La Wikipedia en especial, no es una fuente fiable, debido a que todo el material debería de ser secundario, Y en casos erroneos en los que contiene información no-citada, no es para nada fiable. Por lo tanto, ya ven que para calificar de segura a una información de la Wikipedia, primeramente deberíamos comprobar sus orígenes.
En cuanto a los foros especializados en una materia (como este en la electrónica), las respuestas de los usuarios relativamente antiguos, suelen ser bastante correctas, De todas formas, esa información hay que tomarla con pinzas. Por supuesto, hay excepciones. Yo, por ejemplo, tengo plena confianza en los conocimientos de algunos participantes del foro, y sinceramente, no dudaría de su palabra.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2009)

Alguien del foro tiene como firma una frase de la película "Hombres de negro" que dice más o menos:
_"Hace 1500 años todos sabían que la tierra era plana.
Hace 500 años todos sabían que la tierra era el centro del universo.
Etc. Etc.
Imagínate lo que sabrás mañana"_

Esto viene a colación de que una información provista por una fuente confiable, puede, estar delimitada por la circunstancia temporal.

Hace unos años estaba vigente le teoría quántica, aceptada por muchos científicos (Fuente Confiable), luego apareció la de las cuerdas, también aceptada por muchos científicos (Otra Fuente Confiable), que seguirá vigente hasta que se demuestre o aparezca una nueva teoría que explique mejor "Todo", o sea por ahora está sujeta a la temporalidad.


----------



## ars (Nov 15, 2009)

La wiki para nada fiable, suele leearla para darme una idea de donde buscar, peor nunca me quedo con lo que ella me dice, ahí cualquiera escribe lo que quiere.
Prefiero ver libros reconocidos, y los foros tambien son buena fuente por el intercambio de opiones que genera.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2009)

ars dijo:


> La wiki para nada fiable, suele leearla para darme una idea de donde buscar, peor nunca me quedo con lo que ella me dice, ahí cualquiera escribe lo que quiere.


Ese es un punto interesante.
La información esta expuesta (abierta), es decir que si yo escribo alguna "Barbaridad" alguien mas tiene la posibilidad de corregir.
Por supuesto no quiero decir que no existan "Barbaridades" en la Wiki, solo que todavía no las han corregido o no las han visto para corregirlas.

En cierto punto es como Linux, si el aporte es útil y correcto, sobrevive y se transmite a nuevas generaciones de Linux, "Concepto evolucionista".



> Prefiero ver libros reconocidos, y los foros tambien son buena fuente por el intercambio de opiones que genera.


Lo mismo de la Wiki es aplicable a un Foro
1) Alguien pregunta o escribe un concepto.
2) Otro alguien contesta o da una respuesta.
3) Si contesto bien es apoyado por los demás participantes del Foro, si contesto mal lo corrigen.

La gran ventaja del sistema de foros es la agilidad de respuesta, y que cualquier foro que se considere es sobre algún tema principal, en nuestro caso la electrónica y afines, la Wiki es genérica y abarca toda clase de temas.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 15, 2009)

Lo mejor es contrastar datos, para más seguridad


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2009)

Elvic dijo:


> en fin  el asunto es... es bueno confiar en "toda al información" disponible en Internet o  debemos siempre ponerla en duda. aunque sea wikipedia jeje



En realidad, todo depende del nivel de tu formación:



Si no tenés la más palida idea de nada en electrónica, nunca vas a poder poner nada en duda, y todo lo que leas va a estar bien...a menos que vaya contra tu presupuesto, en cuyo caso vas a comenzar a preguntar.
Si tenés una mejor formación, vas a ser capaz de evaluar por tus propios medios la viabilidad de la solución que has encontrado, al menos hasta un cierto punto, mas allá del cual vas a realizar consultas muy específicas sobre los aspectos que te han quedado "ocultos" o sobre los que no conoces nada.
Por ultimo, si sabés un montón, seguramente vas a buscar información muy puntual sobre algún proceso de acondicionamiento de un circuito que has diseñado vos mismo, o vas a tratar de buscar ideas de gente que ya resolvió el mismo problema que vos tenés, con la idea de tomar/adaptar lo mejor de cada una de ellas a tu propio contexto.
El foro es una buena fuente de información, en particular por que hay mucha gente especialista en diversos temas, con lo cual puedes encontrar respuestas directas a los puntos 2 y 3, que tal vez sea mas difícil de hallar por medio de un buscador web...suponiendo que exista.

Pero así como tiene de bueno eso, tiene de malo que la gran mayoría de los usuarios son "aprendices" de electrónicos (hobbystas, alumnos secundarios y universitarios de electrónica, etc) cuyo motivo de permanencia en este foro no es aportar conocimientos, sino tomar todo el que puedan para resolver sus propios problemas (o para pedir todo ya hecho), y muchos de ellos, cuando aportan algo, lo que dicen está mas guiado por sus "sentimientos" que por las bases teóricas sólidas que toda disciplina técnica requiere.

Nuevamente...si conocés del tema, vas a distinguir inmediatamente cuales son unos y cuales son otros. En caso contrario...vas a recibir todo tipo de fruta...


----------



## ars (Nov 15, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese es un punto interesante.
> La información esta expuesta (abierta), es decir que si yo escribo alguna "Barbaridad" alguien mas tiene la posibilidad de corregir.
> Por supuesto no quiero decir que no existan "Barbaridades" en la Wiki, solo que todavía no las han corregido o no las han visto para corregirlas.
> 
> ...


Sabes que pasa, en la wiki supuestamente hay "bibliotecarios con títulos académicos", que son quienes supervisan los contenidos y determinan si es contenido académico o no, y estos supuestos bibliotecarios no son siempre tan académicos, he visto varios casos que falsean títulos para ocupar tal puesto. Son tambine de censurar temas si no les gustan mas alla si lo que digan sean verdad o mentira.
Pero como dije prefiero los foros por el intercambio de opiniones que genera, lo hace mas rico el contenido para mi.
Tampoco sea el medio que uses, es cuestion de creertela toda como te la dicen, hay que usar la logica también. No porque te mientan sino porque todos tenemos errores, quien no agarra un buen libro y a encontrado algún detalle?


----------



## electrodan (Nov 15, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En cierto punto es como Linux, si el aporte es útil y correcto, sobrevive y se transmite a nuevas generaciones de Linux, "Concepto evolucionista".


El detalle, es que no cualquier vándalo puede editar una sutil línea de código entre los millones que forman este programa y sus módulos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> El detalle, es que no cualquier vándalo puede editar una sutil línea de código entre los millones que forman este programa y sus módulos.


*En realidad si*
Puede existir un vándalo o hereje que inserte una línea equivocada, de echo estoy convencido que esto debe ocurrir bastante frecuentemente (Por error, desconocimiento o mala intensión).

Pero cual sería el resultado, el programa o alguna rutina dejaría de funcionar, en este punto aparece alguien, que noto la falla y compara la versión que no funciona con la anterior que si funcionaba y !! Oh sorpresa la línea 12345234567 está equivocada ¡¡ Este buen señor, si tiene la capacidad técnica, borra o corrige la equivocación.

Volviendo al Foro
Fogonazo se excedió con la cerveza y dice: "_Todos los capacitores electrolíticos son amarillos"_
Acto seguido pasa "Electrodan", que no acompaño a Fogonazo tomando cerveza lee el comentario y aclara: _"NO Todos los capacitores electrolíticos son amarillos, los hay de otros colores"._

Por supuesto esto es un ejemplo, nadie podría pensar que a Fogonazo le gusta *demasiado* la cerveza.

Una estafa de información que tardó 50 años en ser descubierta:
*Hombre de Piltdown*

Un error puede sobrevivir, pero la tendencia es que se aclare o corrija.

Respecto a:


ars dijo:


> Sabes que pasa, en la wiki supuestamente hay "bibliotecarios con títulos académicos", que son quienes supervisan los contenidos y determinan si es contenido académico o no, y estos supuestos bibliotecarios no son siempre tan académicos, he visto varios casos que falsean títulos para ocupar tal puesto. Son tambine de censurar temas si no les gustan mas alla si lo que digan sean verdad o mentira.....


Por supuesto no lo niego ni lo discuto, pero aquí el error no es atribuible a la idea de la Wiki, sino a los pseudo-administradores.


----------



## ars (Nov 15, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por supuesto no lo niego ni lo discuto, pero aquí el error no es atribuible a la idea de la Wiki, sino a los pseudo-administradores.


El error no lo atribuyo a la idea, sino a lo que es hoy en día la wiki.




Fogonazo dijo:


> *En realidad si*
> Puede existir un vándalo o hereje que inserte una línea equivocada, de echo estoy convencido que esto debe ocurrir bastante frecuentemente (Por error, desconocimiento o mala intensión).


Disculpame fogonazo pero es como dice electrodan, nadie peude entrar y modificar a su antojo el kernel como se hace con la wiki, solo lo modifican quienes estan a cargo, si se peuden hacer proposiciones que luego seran evaluadas, pero modificar asi porque si no.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2009)

ars dijo:


> Disculpame fogonazo pero es como dice electrodan, nadie peude entrar y modificar a su antojo el kernel como se hace con la wiki, solo lo modifican quienes estan a cargo, si se peuden hacer proposiciones que luego seran evaluadas, pero modificar asi porque si no.



Los que programan Linux ¿ No se equivocan ? o ¿ Se equivocan y corrigen ?.

Sale a distribución el código final, probado y aprobado, pero para llegar a el se tuvieron que superar algunos millones de errores.

*Edit:*
Creo que nos estamos yendo de tema.

*Edit 2:*
Algunas distribuciones GNU/Linux se encuentran bajo el concepto "Software Libre"

_"«Software Libre» se refiere a la libertad de los usuarios para *ejecutar, copiar, distribuir, estudiar, cambiar y mejorar el software*. De modo más preciso, se refiere a cuatro libertades de los usuarios del software:"_

Si tengo acceso al código fuente puedo "Toquetear", por supuesto sin garantía de que funcione.


----------



## ars (Nov 15, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los que programan Linux ¿ No se equivocan ? o ¿ Se equivocan y corrigen ?.
> 
> Sale a distribución el código final, probado y aprobado, pero para llegar a el se tuvieron que superar algunos millones de errores.
> 
> ...


Si claro que se equivocan son humanos, pero lo que te quería decir que no es comparable con la wiki, como lo pusiste, en el echo de que cualquiera vándalo lo cambia.


----------



## electrodan (Nov 15, 2009)

Tu puedes modificarlo en tu computadora todo lo que se te antoje, pero de eso a que salga en la distribución oficial hay un gran trecho.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 15, 2009)

segun recuerdo decia humpti dumpty una verdad dicha tres veces es una verdad irrefutable, por lo que considero que lo mas aceptable es comparar los datos para tener una idea mas clara, por otro lado la verdad es una convencion social asi que si todos los integrantes de este foro dicen que se trata de electronica es mas probable que lo sea, devido a eso es que vusco la informacion mas de dos veces


----------



## eidtech (Nov 15, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Tu puedes modificarlo en tu computadora todo lo que se te antoje, pero de eso a que salga en la distribución oficial hay un gran trecho.




Tal vez es una distribución oficial no, pero hay cientos de distribuciones alrededor del mundo, tu puedes crear una propia y distribuirla, claro con código malicioso.

Ahora si como dices que salga en Ubuntu, Fedora, etc etc es algo muy dificil.


----------

